# Metal vs Plastic (Derailleur) Ferrules



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm going to re-cable and re-house my rear derailleur soon. But should I use metal or plastic ferrules?

My understanding is that metal ferrules have less resistance to cable movement, and they do not wear as fast as plastic ferrules. But the metal ferrules are a bit more expensive.

If using both plastic and metal ferrules along the derailleur cable, is there any preference on placement location for the metal and plastic ferrules? That is, should the metal ferrules be placed closest to the shifter and/or closest to the derailleur? Or does ferrule location not really matter?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i use sram supplied cable/housing sets on my bikes and the team bikes. they have metal ferrules all the way. if i use plastic in the shop, i really prefer the 'non-sealed' ones. i ALWAYS use an alloy ferrule where the housing goes into the rear derailleur, no matter what. they may make more noise, but it's not been a problem for me.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I've used both.

I find the metal ones require less cable adjustment during break in. I almost never have to go back and tweak after installation with metal. The plastic ones are tough to seat on the cable sometimes and after-the-fact it requires adjustments to compensate.

I've also had difficulties with plastic the at shifter on 5600 (105) levers. These are notorious for fraying the cable. I tried plastic hoping they'd be more gentle to the cable, but that caused housing trouble instead, which in turn required adjustments again. Metal keeps the wires in the housing from sliding out, maintaining the housing length. 

Just the opposite of cx (above), there is one place I *never* use metal and that's at the RD of my commuting bikes. They always rust to the RD and it usually requires a drill to remove them when recabling. Not that riding in the rain, snow or salt has anything to do with it...


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Shimano make a specific ferrule for the RD, SIS-SP 41, its sealed and aluminium bodied. http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...V-SMALL_PARTS-1327O_v1_m56577569830750218.pdf
So I'm with CXwrench on this. On my cross bike I use plastic ferrules with a long nose, which fit into a thin outer to keep the exposed cables clean. This used to be popular on mtbs before brakes went hydraulic.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

i'd go aluminum. On my first road bike, the housing was cut and left jagged and it pushed it's wayu through the plastic ferrule eventually so that i was stuck in the small ring. Alu might be more expensive, but we're talking ferrules here...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I put plastic ones on the bikes of individuals who have abnormally corrosive sweat.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Plastic or metal doesn't matter, but the construction and correct fit do. 

A well made ferrule for index housing will have a flat bottom, or one that slopes down toward the outside. This prevents the housing from getting squeezed toward the center, as it would in a typical brake ferrule with a conical bottom based on the shape of the drill point.

Then there's the issue of fit. The ID must be snug on the housing, and the OD snug but free to spin in the fittings, especially barrel adjusters.

As I said, it isn't the material but the construction. Most plastic ferrules have flat metal discs at the bottom, and many metal ferrules have conical bottoms, or are of pressed metal and won't hold up. 

A ferrule is a deceptively simple little part, sort of an unsung hero, but there's lots of thought behind it.


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

Interesting comments!

I'm leaning more towards metal ferrules at this time. But things may change at the time of purchase (in about one weeks time), depending on what is and isn't available online and/or available from a LBS. Problem is, the LBS's around here are small(ish) and have very limited range of components. So I might have to purchase online anyway.

Still need to get tools also, but that's another story.


----------



## ernestrome (Sep 25, 2008)

Never had a problem with plastic ones so why worry?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ernestrome said:


> Never had a problem with plastic ones so why worry?


because despite what you've experienced, there are other people out there that have had different results. there are many different reasons why people use non-plastic ferrules...why major component manufacturers like sram use metal ferrules on all of their housing. why shimano provides an alloy ferrule where the housing goes into the rear derailleur with the dura ace cable/housing kits. i could go on and on about this, but i'd just have to do it again next week, and after all...it's just a ferrule.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

metal ferrules really isn't that expensive....

they'll cost more if you want them colored (versus, a dye in the plastic)... but Alligator ferrules in gold looks pretty good against the Jag-wire gold Ripcords I put on my MTB over the winter.


----------

